

LibreOffice progress to 4.2.0 - bkor
http://www.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2014-01-30-under-the-hood.html

======
cpncrunch
Looks like a lot of effort has been put into this release, especially under
the hood. I switched from OpenOffice to LibreOffice recently due to much
improved docx import in LibreOffice, and I see that the 4.2 release adds
further bugfixes to docx import. It looks like OpenOffice have really dropped
the ball on this...docx (and other MS Office import) is really important to
anyone who sends and receives documents from the outside world.

